# Does Violet have a butt like the other gorillas?



## Tartarus (Sep 3, 2020)

As we all know, most gorillas have big butts. 






But does Violet have one too? Her default outfit is long, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 3, 2020)

this is a really weird question but now I'm burning to know. i'm guessing yes tho


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 3, 2020)

... I had no idea the gorillas had butts. Now I really want one in my town! I've wanted Hans since NL and now I wonder what his butt looks like


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 3, 2020)

All gorillas have beautiful butts. So yeah. Its the same color as her face.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 3, 2020)

What??? 
I never knew they had butts! 
that’s so weird.


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 3, 2020)

Hans has now moved up several spots on the list of villagers I need because I know I'm going to die laughing every time I see dat butt


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 3, 2020)

I think han's butt is blue
my friend has him
ahh... gorillas scare me but the bUTTS? TOO BEAUTIFUL FOR THIS EARTH


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 3, 2020)

Here's her butt:




Link: here


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 3, 2020)

OMG the image won't load and im hella disappointed


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 3, 2020)

Me: Notices the name of this thread... grabs my Switch goes over to violets house, walks behind her  yes she as a butt hahaha


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 3, 2020)

What does it look like 
I am intrigued


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 3, 2020)

I can't find a picture haha but the FBI looking at search right now is probs like wth ?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 3, 2020)

And speaking of villager's butts,here's something I noticed in New Leaf that's been carried over to New Horizons: most of the ducks have a point of a lighter color on the tips of their booties.So if you have a duck villager,make sure you check out that butt.


----------



## rianne (Sep 3, 2020)

This is the type of content I didn't know I'd appreciate.


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

All gorillas have them except for Hans and Rocket as far as I know.


----------



## Tartarus (Sep 3, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> And speaking of villager's butts,here's something I noticed in New Leaf that's been carried over to New Horizons: most of the ducks have a point of a lighter color on the tips of their booties.So if you have a duck villager,make sure you check out that butt.


Some hamsters have weird colored spots under their tail.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 3, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> Some hamsters have weird colored spots under their tail.
> View attachment 314648


Geez,I have Graham and I've never noticed this.That's probably because his butt rides really low to the ground due to the fact that his legs are only two inches long so,yeah.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 3, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> Hans has now moved up several spots on the list of villagers I need because I know I'm going to die laughing every time I see dat butt



I think Hans is the only one without a butt because he is a yeti


----------



## grayacnh (Sep 4, 2020)

villager butt thread is something I didn't know I needed


----------



## BananaMan (Sep 4, 2020)

I have Boone and one of the things I love about him is his lil blue butt.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

FBI OPEN UP 
this thread lmao


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Sep 4, 2020)

I have Violet on my island and after I gave her a silk shirt, this thread made me wanna look for myself at that butt


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

what is this thread


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 4, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I think Hans is the only one without a butt because he is a yeti



Noooo this is tragic

I hope someone who's got Hans can take pictures of his butt so we'll know for sure


----------



## Tartarus (Sep 11, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> Noooo this is tragic
> 
> I hope someone who's got Hans can take pictures of his butt so we'll know for sure






I think Rocket has no butt either.


----------



## VexTheHex (Sep 11, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> View attachment 318256
> I think Rocket has no butt either.



 She doesn't. She is wearing a jumpsuit head to toe. I want rid of her so bad. :<


----------



## loveclove (Sep 11, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Here's her butt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm dying lol never knew this 
Guess there's a brightside to having gorillas


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sep 11, 2020)

This isn't Violet, but I think it's on topic.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 11, 2020)

@loveclove 
Gorillas are one of my favorite villagers. I know this thread is about Violet's mysterious buns but I will expose myself as a psycho.

I have so much fun taking pictures of Peewee, lol.









@Licorice 
If I remember correctly you have some gorillas on your island? Pls share their glorious buttocks.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2020)

"I've finally done it! My 100% accurate, objective villager tierlist! I've solved the animal crossing meta!"

(sees this thread)

(crumples up my months of work and screams at the heavens)


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 11, 2020)

This is the greatest thread I’ve ever seen omg. I kinda want a gorilla now... but my favourite Hans doesn’t even have a butt!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 12, 2020)

Elephant butt: Not nearly as interesting as gorilla butt.


----------



## Milleram (Sep 12, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> And speaking of villager's butts,here's something I noticed in New Leaf that's been carried over to New Horizons: most of the ducks have a point of a lighter color on the tips of their booties.So if you have a duck villager,make sure you check out that butt.



Mallary's tail actually has target rings on it, which I find both hilarious and sad at the same time. There'll be no duck hunting in my town!


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 12, 2020)

Aight, Thats enough TBT for today


----------



## Licorice (Sep 12, 2020)

my babies Cesar and Violet. 







Bonus Violet lookin cool



Spoiler


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 12, 2020)

@Licorice 
Omg I love it.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2020)

I laughed immaturely when I read this. I wouldn't know. I don't look at their butts. XD

I had Hans in my town but I didn't pay much attention to him. That's why he left.


----------



## Tartarus (Sep 12, 2020)

Here's Rilla's butt, if you're curious. She was only in New Leaf and Pocket Camp, I think.






Does anyone have pictures of the butts of the other gorillas who were cut from New Horizons? That would be Jane and Yodel.








						Yodel
					

“So, you just paddled all the way over here, huh? Your arms must be tired... ...That...Sounded so dumb.” ― Yodel, Animal Crossing Yodel (ヨーデル, Yōderu ?) is a lazy gorilla islander. He appeared only in Animal Forest+, Animal Crossing, and Animal Forest e+. Yodel is a gray gorilla who appears to...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				











						Jane
					

“It's about time you showed up, chimp!” ― Jane, Animal Crossing Jane (フィーバ, Fība?, Fever) is a snooty gorilla villager from the Animal Crossing series. She only appeared in the early games of the series. The combination of her name, species and initial catchphrase, "chimp", reference Jane...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi I'd like to make a petition asking for Nintendo to give Hans a butt thank you #hansbutt2020


----------



## Tartarus (Sep 13, 2020)

Boone's butt:


----------



## zumhaus (Sep 15, 2020)

@Tartarus, you ask, I deliver! I just happened to have Jane on one of my extra towns 
(Sorry for potato quality. No direct screenshots from here!)



I even went the extra mile and here's OG Jane
(Weirdest 20 minutes; resetting どうぶつの森+ without a memory card, literally for a gorilla's rump)

I'd reset for Yodel but it takes a lot longer for an islander; have to do the whole tutorial with Nook, and then go to the island, et cetera. Too bad I've only got E- and not E+


----------



## Tartarus (Sep 15, 2020)

zumhaus said:


> @Tartarus, you ask, I deliver! I just happened to have Jane on one of my extra towns
> (Sorry for potato quality. No direct screenshots from here!)
> View attachment 319109
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks! OG Jane had a really cool butt, I love how it's bright pink.


----------



## N a t (Sep 15, 2020)

I would now like to see a dream island that only has villagers with butts.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

I'm ded


----------



## Gleo (Sep 16, 2020)

Ah yes, the butt thread. Finally!


----------



## zumhaus (Sep 16, 2020)

N a t said:


> I would now like to see a dream island that only has villagers with butts.


It should be a peach island in that case!


----------



## Niu-Niu (Oct 23, 2020)

I made an account for the sole purpose of posting this. The other day, while I was terraforming her castle, she was hanging out in her most rad attire (sunglasses and leather jacket), exposing her butt for everyone to see like the fearless lady she is. Violet is one of my fav villagers and I don't get why she's so unpopular.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2020)

Reported for nudity

This just makes me want to get New Horizons even more. Thank you.


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 23, 2020)

this is  S+ tier content right here


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 24, 2020)

wow that was probably the best thing i've ever had to good grace to wake up to


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 24, 2020)

Tartarus said:


> View attachment 318256
> I think Rocket has no butt either.



Found the imposter. Vote white out!

Pink is sus keep an eye on her


----------



## Uffe (Oct 24, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> ... I had no idea the gorillas had butts. Now I really want one in my town! I've wanted Hans since NL and now I wonder what his butt looks like


Lol. Such a weird thing to say, but Hans is the best gorilla.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> @loveclove
> Gorillas are one of my favorite villagers. I know this thread is about Violet's mysterious buns but I will expose myself as a psycho.
> 
> I have so much fun taking pictures of Peewee, lol.
> ...


It's so nice to see gorillas getting some love. I don't think they're a popular species. Hopefully this will change.


----------



## Hanami (Oct 24, 2020)

hahaha i didn't know some gorilla villagers had bare butts  the only gorilla i've had was hans, and according to a post above, it seems like he doesn't have one.. that is bare


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 24, 2020)

didn’t think I would log onto bell tree to see a thread about villager butts but like.. I’m not complaining

S I M P S I M P S I M P


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 24, 2020)

Omg yass this tread is back up  I saw it and was monkey booty  hahaha


----------



## eseamir (Oct 25, 2020)

I didn't even know this was a thing and suddenly want to fill my entire island with gorillas???


----------



## Niu-Niu (Oct 25, 2020)

eseamir said:


> I didn't even know this was a thing and suddenly want to fill my entire island with gorillas???


You should. I spent a whole day building a castle for Violet.  I even made a stone stamp for her gateway. We exist.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 25, 2020)

Niu-Niu said:


> You should. I spent a whole day building a castle for Violet.  I even made a stone stamp for her gateway. We exist.


omg this is amazing?? truly what she deserves


----------



## Niu-Niu (Oct 25, 2020)

eseamir said:


> omg this is amazing?? truly what she deserves


Nothing less for the Queen she is.


----------



## Tartarus (Mar 22, 2021)

In honor of the Sanrio update, here's some Rilla butt!


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 22, 2021)

Tartarus said:


> In honor of the Sanrio update, here's some Rilla butt!
> View attachment 363308 View attachment 363309


I am just now seeing this whole thread and I'm dead. It is great lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

You just have to appreciate a gal with a bit of mystery to her. Now I appreciate that homely gorilla just a teeny bit more.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Mar 22, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> All gorillas have beautiful butts. So yeah. Its the same color as her face.


That sounds weird.... yet accurate


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Uhm...why is this a question?....has it been answered?


----------



## oranje (Mar 23, 2021)

I love this thread so much.  I didn't know gorillas even had butts to begin with and this makes me love them even more now! Little details like that really make me appreciate their design as a whole.  I kind of wish Boone had a rainbow butt though, since he's based on a Mandrill and Mandrills have very colorful butts.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 23, 2021)

I kinda wanted violet for my island as she started to grow on me. 
I no longer do. Shame


----------



## oranje (Mar 23, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I kinda wanted violet for my island as she started to grow on me.
> I no longer do. Shame



More butts for us then.  Now I kind of wish I could have a hippie themed island with Bud, Paula, Violet, and some of the other gorillas. No need for pants when you're enjoying the tropical weather.


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 24, 2021)

omg hahahah this thread is golden. I never paid attention to the Gorillas' butts, but what has been seen now cannot be unseen. 
And to answer the million dollar question - I'm sure she does, but we will never know until she decides to change her clothes.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2021)

this i want a tube top so i can see more of my villagers' design! what kind of tummies do they have!!?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 24, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> this i want a tube top so i can see more of my villagers' design! what kind of tummies do they have!!?


My violet has a that tie knot crop top and a tube top for this exact reason lmao


----------

